# Puros Indios Special Aged Piramides Cigar Review - Bomber



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Remember the laughably huge joints Cheech and Chong smoked in their movies? OK, this cigar is not that big, but at 6.75 by 64, this is a big stogie...

Read the full review here: Puros Indios Special Aged Piramides Cigar Review - Bomber


----------

